# The Federal Reserve Explained In 7 Minutes



## Meanderer (May 24, 2014)

*"This is an incredibly succinct summary in detail of the creation of the Federal Reserve and what its existance has done to the United States of America. This conjured up rememberances of Thomas Jeffersons quote on the private central bank and what it would mean to our nation. He said that if we ever let it take control, that it would leave the citizens of our nation “homeless” on the land our forefathers fought so hard to preserve and to give to us.*
*Then there was the quote by Lincoln who said that “…. I have two enemies, I have the Southern Army in front of me, and the Bankers behind me, and I fear the latter more”. And then there was the 1961 speech that JFK gave and another one again in 1963, on their plans to “bring down the United States of America”, and he gave that in 1963 just weeks before he was assassinated by them, They are close to doing exactly what we were warned that they would do if we ever let them get control. THIS IS A MUST WATCH. Its the best presentation and more clear that I have ever seen, so its well worth the 7 minutes." Published by Belligerent Politics on Jan 9, 2014
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Meanderer, good video in a nutshell! :applause2:

http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/p-morgan-jamie-dimon-article-1.1752593

Similar articles here...http://www.nomiprins.com/articles/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2014)

:dollar::dollar:


----------



## Ina (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks SB for this well explained video!  ...CASH BACK?  You bet!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 13, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Then there was the quote by Lincoln who said that “…. I have two enemies, I have the Southern Army in front of me, and the Bankers behind me, and I fear the latter more”. And then there was the 1961 speech that JFK gave and another one again in 1963, on their plans to “bring down the United States of America”, and he gave that in 1963 just weeks before he was assassinated by them, They are close to doing exactly what we were warned that they would do if we ever let them get control.


Really now,  is there anyone who does not think they already have control now ?


----------



## Blessed (Jun 13, 2022)

No, you have control, in your own mind.  Stop going back and getting an old threads. Start your own, be original.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 19, 2022)

Get rid of the Fed Reserve and you will learn what happened to those people who put their life savings into local banks that failed. 

There was a reason why the Fed Reserve existed but was essentially toothless until the Great Depression of 1929 happened. Banks failed all over the country as loans went into default. Only the people who got in line first were able to withdraw their money. As the banks ran out of cash, they shut their doors and the remaining customers were left without reimbursement.

Thanks, but no thanks!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> And then there was the 1961 speech that JFK gave and another one again in 1963, on their plans to “bring down the United States of America”, and he gave that in 1963 just weeks before he was assassinated by them, They are close to doing exactly what we were warned that they would do if we ever let them get control.


Yes,  but who could resist?   LIke in germ%ny wwII,  there were those who fought the control,  and lost their lives.    People today are losing their lives to the gross actions of government/banks/doctors,  
and maybe even more are losing any hope of having a home/property of their own that cannot be taken away.


----------

